# What do you do with your dust jackets?



## Claudiu (Oct 15, 2013)

I find that when I have a book that has a dust jacket, I will remove the jacket while I'm reading it. It's extremely annoying reading with the jacket on. But I can't get myself to completely throw away the jacket. So, I will just put it back on the book when it goes back on the book shelf. 

What do you guys do with yours? Do you leave them on at all times, take them off when reading and back on when put on the shelf, or just throw them away completely?


----------



## Berean (Oct 15, 2013)

I do what you do for the same reason. Off while reading and back on for the shelf. I would never throw them away.


----------



## JML (Oct 15, 2013)

I do the same as you. I can't read the book with the dust jacket on. I put it back when I am done. Occasionally there are good books that have dust jackets with an image of Christ on them. In this case, I do throw them away.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 15, 2013)

When a read a hardback with a D/J I just put the D/J where the book was on the shelf.


----------



## JP Wallace (Oct 15, 2013)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> When a read a hardback with a D/J I just put the D/J where the book was on the shelf.



What a simple idea.....Why didn't I ever think of that?


----------



## Logan (Oct 15, 2013)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> When a read a hardback with a D/J I just put the D/J where the book was on the shelf.





I did the same for a while. Lately I put plastic sleeves on all of my dust covers and now often read them with the dust cover on. I don't know if it's because it is stiffer or what but it does feel better. Still sometimes take off the covers though.


----------



## SueS (Oct 15, 2013)

I don't like dust jackets, either when reading the book or when on the shelf - I always throw them away.


----------



## jambo (Oct 15, 2013)

I find dust jackets are more awkward on thicker books. If it gets in the road when reading then take it off. I find red coloured jackets fade. Of course the real solution is just to buy paperbacks.


----------



## Jack K (Oct 15, 2013)

If it annoys me enough I don't mind throwing it away.


----------



## sevenzedek (Oct 15, 2013)

I do both. Sometimes I keep them and sometimes I throw them away. I don't like reading a book with the jacket on. Most of my books, anyway, are either paper or electronic.

On the other hand, I used to use the jacket as a bookmark. Now I use mini post-it notes for that.


----------



## Edward (Oct 15, 2013)

I use the end flaps as a bookmark when reading. Front one for the front half of the book, back for the back half. 

I take them off before taking the books back to half price books if they have a clearance sticker on them. Seems to increase the re-sale value.


----------



## Free Christian (Oct 15, 2013)

They always end up getting torn or damaged somehow. No matter what I do. These days they should be made of something a bit more durable in my opinion.


----------



## JimmyH (Oct 15, 2013)

In the world of used books the dust jacket is a valuable commodity. Lacking a jacket reduces the value considerably. I also put plastic sleeves on the jackets of books I intend to keep.

I've gone back and forth with taking them off while reading or not. If they are not protected with a brodart sleeve the edges tend to get tattered with handling. I suppose that is the main reason I put the jackets aside if they do not have the sleeve.

I never throw them away. Not even tattered jackets on used books. I'll throw a sleeve on them and live wth the edge chips and torn parts.


----------



## ThyWord IsTruth (Oct 15, 2013)

I take most of them off and put them in my Bible boxes for safe keeping. They look better on the shelf without them. Except my Banner of Truth John Owen Volumes, the green of the hardbacks are too bright in my opinion, those D/J's stay on with plastic covers and taped to the inside covers.


----------



## Andres (Oct 15, 2013)

Edward said:


> I use the end flaps as a bookmark when reading. Front one for the front half of the book, back for the back half.



 I was wondering if I was the only one who did this!


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Oct 15, 2013)

I read with the dust jacket on. I am not sure why others find that difficult


----------



## sevenzedek (Oct 15, 2013)

Stephen L Smith said:


> I read with the dust jacket on. I am not sure why others find that difficult



It's not difficult; just annoying. However, when I check out a book from the library, the covers are taped. I find that less annoying.

I just of an art project. I think it would cool to have some covers framed and put on the wall—a memorial of sorts; what it is good to read.


----------



## JimmyH (Oct 15, 2013)

For what it's worth, from a collectible point of view, taping tears in jackets, or taping the inside flaps to the boards also decreases the value of books in the used market. Speaking of collectible books. Not a concern for many but it is sometimes surprising what becomes collectible over time.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 15, 2013)

I cut out the section with the author's bio and tape it to the back of the book, then I toss the jacket.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 16, 2013)

My Kindle didn't come with a dust jacket.


----------



## Logan (Oct 16, 2013)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> My Kindle didn't come with a dust jacket.



Amen! 

I love my books but I love my Kindle too and it's what goes with me all the time while my physical books have been relegated more to Sunday afternoons.


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 16, 2013)

Andres said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > I use the end flaps as a bookmark when reading. Front one for the front half of the book, back for the back half.
> ...



Same here. Nice handy bookmarkers.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 16, 2013)

I leave mine on and just use them as book marks also.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Oct 16, 2013)

I personally hate dust jackets because they are often festooned with second commandment violations and just generally look cheap. My solution is to  them.


----------



## raydixon9 (Oct 16, 2013)

I have all my books delivered to my office and I throw away the DJ's before I take them home.


----------



## kodos (Oct 17, 2013)

Hate them. They feel wrong, generally look cheap, and add little to the experience of cherishing a book. 

I think the only sets that I have that still have them are Reformed Dogmatics and Christians Reasonable Service. 

I am very particular about the way things feel when I use them. I also prize functional value. Dust jackets fail on both counts.


----------



## JimmyH (Oct 17, 2013)

" A dust jacket guards against scratches, scuffs, jelly, and other distortions unworthy of a book’s perfection. In this regard it resembles a tonsil, absorbing abuse on behalf of a larger, more important body of which it is a constituent.

Glossy, attractive and, often, brightly colored, the dust jacket reminds the reader that the book is very much a physical object, one that is to be treasured and protected. Take care of what's between these two covers, the dust jacket says, even as it tries to draw you in."

Don't Hate on the Dust Jacket - Eric Levenson - The Atlantic Wire


----------



## kodos (Oct 17, 2013)

Or one could just take care of their books and be careful with them. I would never eat jelly near one of my prized books, and I am not one to scratch up or scuff my books. Where are people reading their books, at a mess hall on a military battlefield? 

I'm more interested that my books have good binding rather than that cheap glue that publishers are using on everything. Please get rid of the dust jacket and sew the pages!!!


----------



## Berean (Oct 17, 2013)

raydixon9 said:


> I throw away the DJ's before I take them home.



I went to a low-budget wedding reception two weeks ago where I wished I could have thrown away the DJ.


----------



## sevenzedek (Oct 17, 2013)

Berean said:


> raydixon9 said:
> 
> 
> > I throw away the DJ's before I take them home.
> ...



Did he wear a jean jacket and play Billy Idol?


----------



## Berean (Oct 17, 2013)

sevenzedek said:


> Did he wear a jean jacket and play Billy Idol?



How did you know?


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 17, 2013)

kodos said:


> Where are people reading their books, at a mess hall on a military battlefield?



I used to read on a tractor. And certainly I always would read a book in my dorm-mess-hall days. Otherwise, I'd have to see what I was eating.


----------



## a mere housewife (Oct 17, 2013)

I kept the slightly torn dust jacket on my copy of 'The Little Prince' -- it's such charming art. The great art on the dust jacket of my George and Martha, namely the portraits of those even toed ungulates, were cut out and sent to my nieces. Any other wonderful dust jackets have mostly shared that fate. None of Ruben's theological books contain such masterpieces, so we happily throw them away. I have wondered why so many bookshelves give an impression of messy stacks of paper rather than neat and beautifully grave books and realised it was largely due to the dust jackets. I love the way the light catches over the lettering on a row of spines: books on a shelf should be enticingly beautiful.


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 18, 2013)

By the way, I really appreciate this thread. I can't think of many other venues that would sustain such a vigorous debate over dust covers!

I am happy to be among so many "people of the book."


----------



## sevenzedek (Oct 18, 2013)

VictorBravo said:


> By the way, I really appreciate this thread. I can't think of many other venues that would sustain such a vigorous debate over dust covers!
> 
> I am happy to be among so many "people of the book."



As you may remember, many on the board have openly confessed to being a book-sniffer. If I am not mistaken, you were one of them. And so was I.


----------



## MichaelNZ (Oct 18, 2013)

I generally cover mine with clear adhesive plastic and then tape them to the cover of the book the way libraries do.


----------



## ZackF (Oct 18, 2013)

Berean said:


> sevenzedek said:
> 
> 
> > Did he wear a jean jacket and play Billy Idol?
> ...




At least he didn't sing "You Spin Me Around" in person.


----------



## ZackF (Oct 18, 2013)

sevenzedek said:


> VictorBravo said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, I really appreciate this thread. I can't think of many other venues that would sustain such a vigorous debate over dust covers!
> ...



My mother does that....ughhh drives me nuts.


----------



## Claudiu (Oct 18, 2013)

VictorBravo said:


> By the way, I really appreciate this thread. I can't think of many other venues that would sustain such a vigorous debate over dust covers!
> 
> I am happy to be among so many "people of the book."


----------

